# On One Lincolnshire Poacher



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anybody have experience with this frame? http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/The_Lincolnshire_Poacher.html


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

No, but On-One is known for making great steel frames. That thing looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very sweet.......


----------



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, doesn´t seem to be that common. I got the frameset right now. The deep red candy colour is fantastic, as are the lugs and golden lining. Hope to get the other parts for the build soon.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very nice......are those Origin8 bars?( my monitor at work sucks and I can't tell)


----------



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

The handlebar is an on-one Midge.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

I must say thats a ridiculously beautiful frame for the price.....I see an on*one in my living room in the near future....


----------



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, stock frames are decreasing on the on one site.

Right now I am waitingg or most of the parts for the build, hope to get them soon. I will take up the gold detail work in some parts and will add some more white parts too.


----------



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

I got most of the part right now and started building it up. That will be a very nice build. The white parts look really nice, as do the golden breaks. Just a few drawbacks. The saddlepost needed is a 27.2 not 26.8 as written on the webpage. Not that bad, there are plenty of white 27.2 even at lower prices. But I already ordered a Ritchey Comp post in 26.8, that now can return to the online shop. The pressing in of the eheadset was strange too. I had to punch out the setting tool affter setting the headset, because those setting bits were so tight. Either the headtube is smaller than 1" or the headset was bigger than 1". But I am still eager to finish the build this week. Unfortunately we will have alot of snow this weekend, so no testride.


----------



## Richard_Rides (Jun 28, 2008)

That's an interesting name:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincolnshire_Poacher_%28numbers_station%29


----------



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8awm86cCk8A

Thanks, I just was thinking about the translation, not about the song. Or else.


----------



## carnifex (Apr 22, 2008)

The Poacher is around.
In the center of the eye is the rootbeer.


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

I want it!


----------

